# Proper way to quickly release a bend?



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm having trouble doing a bend with a quick release.What is the proper way to do it? My teacher showed me but I'm still really struggling. I know this should be simple. When I bend I use my ring and middle finger, I bend from the side of the string, I let go at the top of the bend and my fingers just hit the other strings. Am I bending the wrong way? Should I have my fingers positioned on top of the string rather than bending from the side? I've watched some videos and it's a nuance that's never shown or talked about.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Hard to say exactly where to point you when we can't see you do it, but here are some general tips that may help: Hold the neck so that the very bottom joint of your first finger is at the bottom of the neck and your thumb is sticking up over the top; to start with, try bending with the third finger and supporting with the two behind it; the bending motion should start at your wrist and be almost like twisting a tap to turn the water on; try not to extend the bending fingers out straight.

If you want to cut the sound of the bend off at the peak of its travel, mute with the right hand. Touch the edge of your right hand palm to the strings as you move your left hand to wherever you want it next.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes as mark says bend with the ring finger. Some people will use the pinky also but the finger is thin and the tone is wimpy. Sounds like you are having a problem with noise from other strings while bending. Try sneaking your pointer finger up and mutting the noisy strings that you do not want to hear.

I find if you hang your thumb over the top you can twist around it like you are opening a house door. gives you great control of your bends for the pitch you are after. Practice but your teacher knows best he is watching you play.


----------



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys! I got it down now


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

deadear said:


> I find if you hang your thumb over the top you can twist around it like you are opening a house door. gives you great control of your bends for the pitch you are after. Practice but your teacher knows best he is watching you play.


That's exactly the way I do it and for whatever reason I find bends sound better that way.


----------

